# Looking for Polyrhythm Drums - midi examples



## Riffmagus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all,

Being a musical ignoramus, I'm looking for some midi polyrhythm drum examples I can run in Ezdrummer. From my learning perspective, I find being able to export it to my DAW and see it laid out helps me remember patterns and examples.

If anyone can point me in the right direction (been trying for examples online and failing miserably) or kind enough to share any I'd be eternally grateful.

Cheers,

-Riff


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 31, 2009)

take meshuggah guitar pro files and export the MIDI


----------



## drmosh (Nov 1, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> take meshuggah guitar pro files and export the MIDI



that will, in almost all cases, leave you with a 4/4 drum beat


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 1, 2009)

drmosh said:


> that will, in almost all cases, leave you with a 4/4 drum beat



meshuggah plays in 4/4 and that's why.

Lol I'm just trying to help. Besides, I haven't really seen too much poly stuff happening which isn't 4/4 against something else


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 2, 2009)

Do want polymeter (meshuggah 'cycles' type thing) or do want the more eastern concepts where everybody is in the same meter but they divide it differently, like one guy could do a rhythm that would dived 4/4 into 7 equal parts while other guys play over it dived that same 4/4 meter into 9, 13 or various other kinds of tuplets.


----------



## robertinventor (Apr 24, 2010)

Is this what you want?
Polyrhythms (Cross Rhythms) - Bounce Metronome Pro - Software for Windows - Robert Inventor

You can make many more midi clips like this with Bounce Metronome Pro if they are of interest.



Riffmagus said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Being a musical ignoramus, I'm looking for some midi polyrhythm drum examples I can run in Ezdrummer. From my learning perspective, I find being able to export it to my DAW and see it laid out helps me remember patterns and examples.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigsexy8832 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey if you send me your email in a message, i can email
you some midis of some tracks i have that might help


----------

